# Wood handlebars, anyone know what these might have come on?



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 5, 2012)

I picked up this old par of wood handle bars at the swapmeet last weekend.  I primaraly got them for the grips, but was courious what they might have come on or a date range.  The bars are fairly small, about 15" wide and 8" pullback.  The grips are wood with leather strips wrapped over them.  Any ideas.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 5, 2012)

Sears and Roebuck offered them as an alternative to steel bars at least between 1897 and 1900. Other companies may have also.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Dec 5, 2012)

They were pretty common ca.1900.  They were lightweight and  gave a little shock absorbing action, at least those were the claims made. Narrow as those are maybe they came off a ladies bike?


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 5, 2012)

I agree with the ladies bike comment.


----------



## MrColumbia (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a 1904 Columbia Chainless with this type of wood bars and the same grips. The bars are wider as it is a men's bike. For sure yours are for a ladies as others have said.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 6, 2012)

...are you talking about these grips, or the shorter version? bri.


----------



## Gary Mc (Dec 6, 2012)

bricycle said:


> ...are you talking about these grips, or the shorter version? bri.




Those are NICE!!!!!!!  Are they the ones you had made?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 6, 2012)

Gary Mc said:


> Those are NICE!!!!!!!  Are they the ones you had made?




My friend makes these, mine are the shortie leather wrapped like ones on these bars...


----------



## pelletman (Dec 6, 2012)

Bri do you have pictures of the short grips?


----------



## bricycle (Dec 6, 2012)

pelletman said:


> Bri do you have pictures of the short grips?




supposedly they are putting the leather lacing on now...I'm impatiently waiting...


----------



## Larmo63 (Dec 6, 2012)

*These?*


----------



## pelletman (Dec 6, 2012)

No, the kind where the leather is stitched the length of the grip and stretched over a wooden form..Where did those come from?  Ed Lee?


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Dec 6, 2012)

bricycle said:


> ...are you talking about these grips, or the shorter version? bri.




No, I thinks the correct grips for my Iver are the short version.  Only thing I really have to go by is the pic from the '09 catalogue.  For now I'm probably gona just redo these simular to the ones that Larmo63 did, but in black leather.


----------



## walter branche (Dec 7, 2012)

*grips in photo*

I recently sold those grips ,,( that are shown in Larmos photo) ,, they came with a bunch of other grips and bicycle accessories from the schwinn museum ,, walter branche


----------

